# Edging for a blanket.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I put a post on titled "Yet another pram blanket" not long ago and have been asked by Porlene to give the instructions for the edging. I decided to do the instructions as a new topic so that others, that may like to do this edging, would pick up on it.
It is called the Worm Trim and is quite easy to do.
With the right side facing and using the 3 prong tool, measure 3 stitches at your starting point. Ignore these 3 stitches [they will be used at the finish]. Measure the next 3 stitches with the 3 prong tool and put these onto 3 needles in the center of your machine bed.
With your stitch dial set about 2 stitch sizes smaller than the main knitting do 8 rows in the main yarn. Now put the next set of 3 stitches on the top of those that have just been knitted and put the contrast yarn/second color into the sinker plate. Set the machine for Fairisle knitting and do 8 rows in the 2nd color. To make the machine take the 2nd color you must put all the needles forward for each of these 8 rows. Do the 2 colors up to a corner in this way. When you are turning the corner do 10 rows
in order that it turns nicely. Cast off your last "worm" and stitch down.
Hope that you can understand this, I find it hard to explain in writing, it's far easier to show. To see a pic of this edging look at the pram blanket mentioned.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

To aid with Sue's instructrion, Diana Sullivan has a tutorial video on this Worm edging technique:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I put a post on titled "Yet another pram blanket" not long ago and have been asked by Porlene to give the instructions for the edging. I decided to do the instructions as a new topic so that others, that may like to do this edging, would pick up on it.
> It is called the Worm Trim and is quite easy to do.
> With the right side facing and using the 3 prong tool, measure 3 stitches at your starting point. Ignore these 3 stitches [they will be used at the finish]. Measure the next 3 stitches with the 3 prong tool and put these onto 3 needles in the center of your machine bed.
> With your stitch dial set about 2 stitch sizes smaller than the main knitting do 8 rows in the main yarn. Now put the next set of 3 stitches on the top of those that have just been knitted and put the contrast yarn/second color into the sinker plate. Set the machine for Fairisle knitting and do 8 rows in the 2nd color. To make the machine take the 2nd color you must put all the needles forward for each of these 8 rows. Do the 2 colors up to a corner in this way. When you are turning the corner do 10 rows
> ...


I'm so sorry, I have stated with the right side facing, this should read the wrong side.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Entity said:


> To aid with Sue's instructrion, Diana Sullivan has a tutorial video on this Worm edging technique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh I don't think your instruction was a waste. Some people prefer written instruction as you've done and some prefer video. You just never know. Either way, your instruction of how to do this edge in 2 colors is mostly useful. I like how you did it on the blanket.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for this one, Susie. It looks pretty and easy to do. Your instructions are really helpful.
Do you think this edging is suitable for children's sweaters? I'm always on the look out for something different! Moira


----------



## porlene (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for such detail & the quick reply. Hopefully this week I'll use it on a tuck stitch blanket. Happy knitting Porlene. NZ


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

mpalmer said:


> Thanks for this one, Susie. It looks pretty and easy to do. Your instructions are really helpful.
> Do you think this edging is suitable for children's sweaters? I'm always on the look out for something different! Moira


I have used it on adults garments. It's nice round collars and pockets. Try it on a small section, take it off the machine and if you like the look put it back and carry on, if you don't undo it.
I hope that you have noticed that I made a mistake, the wrong side of the knitting should face you. I didn't know how to go back and alter the original instructions, so put them on again.  :-(


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

porlene said:


> Thank you for such detail & the quick reply. Hopefully this week I'll use it on a tuck stitch blanket. Happy knitting Porlene. NZ


Porlene, put a pic on here of your blanket, we would love to see it. I hope that you have noticed that I made a mistake in the original, it should be wrong side facing you. Sorry, it's my age.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> mpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this one, Susie. It looks pretty and easy to do. Your instructions are really helpful.
> ...


Thanks Susie. Yes, this would look nice on pockets and collars - what a lovely idea!
I know what you mean about not being able to go back to an original message to change something - I've had the same problem a few times myself. Moira


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> mpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this one, Susie. It looks pretty and easy to do. Your instructions are really helpful.
> ...


You can go back to edit your words. Just click on the word edit and it will take you back so you can fix it.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi SusieKnitter!
Thank you SO MUCH! I LOVE your written instructions and I LOVE this edging. I intend to use it on a cardigan sweater I'm making now. The old saying of "being in the right place etc etc - has now been replaced w/"being on the right website! I would also rather have written instructions, as I do not redily have a PC next to my knitting machine...but I can ALWAYS copy/paste/print out a paper copy and place it right in my lap!!! Thanks Again Much Appreciated! Marie


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

dollyoved said:


> You can go back to edit your words. Just click on the word edit and it will take you back so you can fix it.


Unfortunately, the Edit selection is only available a few hours after the post. Once you've logged out from this forum a couple of times, it is no longer there to select and make your changes.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Entity said:


> dollyoved said:
> 
> 
> > You can go back to edit your words. Just click on the word edit and it will take you back so you can fix it.
> ...


I'm glad that you explained this Entity. I've been searching for edit and thought that I had lost the plot, or that I am really stupid because I couldn't find it. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

After hanging your stitches you might want to bring all 3 needles to hold position before knitting. Whenever I have more than on stitch on a needle I bring it to ("D" or "E" position) all the way forward. It makes easier knitting.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> After hanging your stitches you might want to bring all 3 needles to hold position before knitting. Whenever I have more than on stitch on a needle I bring it to ("D" or "E" position) all the way forward. It makes easier knitting.


To get it to knit in the 2 different colors you must leave the needles back in the knitting position to take the main color and only bring them forward to hold position for the second color to knit. If you bring the needles forward to hold every time then the machine will only knit the one color, the second one in the front of the sinker plate.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I put a post on titled "Yet another pram blanket" not long ago and have been asked by Porlene to give the instructions for the edging. I decided to do the instructions as a new topic so that others, that may like to do this edging, would pick up on it.
> ...


can you explain how you finish this in more detail? i got it started but now i don't know how to bind off this edging. thanks


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > susieknitter said:
> ...


I don't know how to explain it more clearly than I have. Have you worked the edging all the way along the piece that you want it on? If you have then you should have the gap (that you measured with the 3 prong tool) at the beginning. Put the 3 prong tool into this gap and put it onto the 3 needles that you are working on. Knit the last 8 rows and bind these off. Leave a long piece of yarn to stitch this worm down to the first worm that you made. Hope that you can understand better now.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> brinawitch said:
> 
> 
> > susieknitter said:
> ...


yes, thank you! that makes more sense and i can visualize how to do it now. thanks for replying :thumbup:


----------



## landofoz (Mar 30, 2016)

Susie i am making a blanket so its curling and i am going to try this out thanks


----------



## landofoz (Mar 30, 2016)

susieknitter said:


> I put a post on titled "Yet another pram blanket" not long ago and have been asked by Porlene to give the instructions for the edging. I decided to do the instructions as a new topic so that others, that may like to do this edging, would pick up on it.
> It is called the Worm Trim and is quite easy to do.
> With the right side facing and using the 3 prong tool, measure 3 stitches at your starting point. Ignore these 3 stitches [they will be used at the finish]. Measure the next 3 stitches with the 3 prong tool and put these onto 3 needles in the center of your machine bed.
> With your stitch dial set about 2 stitch sizes smaller than the main knitting do 8 rows in the main yarn. Now put the next set of 3 stitches on the top of those that have just been knitted and put the contrast yarn/second color into the sinker plate. Set the machine for Fairisle knitting and do 8 rows in the 2nd color. To make the machine take the 2nd color you must put all the needles forward for each of these 8 rows. Do the 2 colors up to a corner in this way. When you are turning the corner do 10 rows
> ...


thankyou perfect . :sm01: :sm02: :sm09:


----------

